# whites/hybrids/sheepshead??



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

anybody got any locks on whites or hybrids runnin' in the Blackwater or Escambia River. Lookin' to get the boat back out and hopin' they are runnin' somewhere. I haven't fished 'em here yet but assume 1/4 oz rooster tail, 3" twirly tails or rattletraps will work here the same as they do back home??

also, does anyone know if the sheepshead are up to the I-10/90 bridges yet? thanks much for any info.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheepies are on the docks pretty thick in PC. Not all big ones like there will be in a month or so


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

rgr...thanks much for info. i'll have to just go ease up and down and see if anything is schooling. I don't really even know if they have white/hybrid bass around but I reckon i'll find out. thanks again man.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think we have whites but we've damn sure got hybrids and stripers.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

right on. I noticed that there wasn't a strict limit on the hybrids. where I came from, you could only keep 5 a day. do you know if they're schoolin' around the 90 or I10 bridges yet (on Escambia)? also, do you know of a ramp that has more than 20 yrds from ramp to opposite bank? I launch at the one right over the 90 bridge and that thing is a booger...not to mention, nobody is ever there to take your money. thanks for any info man.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Badonsky Buccaneer has a post on here (may be a sticky somewhere) with all the boat ramps marked on a google earth type map. very handy indeed.


----------

